# Glühweintours 2004



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

Hellas,

wann und wo machen wir denn jetzt die traditionelle Glühweintour ? Vorschlag vom Zahnarzt:


Sonntag 19.12.2004, Austragungsort Pfalz


any comments ?????


----------



## Froschel (16. November 2004)

ist halt ziemlich weit für die Leute aus Freecastle. Muß mal in der Karte schauen wie es evtl. im Elsaß ausschaugt, da haben es alle etwa gleich weit.




-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ... Muß mal in der Karte schauen wie es evtl. im Elsaß ausschaugt, da haben es alle etwa gleich weit.



jupp aber denk dran wir brauchen nen Weihnachtsmarkt am Ende ...


----------



## Waldgeist (16. November 2004)

Hallo,

der KVV hat eine Liste (PDF) der Weihnachtsmärkte und Termine im Verbundbereich veröffentlicht. 

KVV Weihnachtsmarkt 

so könnt ihr ggf. auch mit dem Bähnle wieder heimfahren, wenn der Glühwein in die Beine gefahren ist    

Gruß Waldglühweingeist

P.S. trinkt einen für mich mit. zum Wohle


----------



## tom1ayb (16. November 2004)

Tour von Wissembourg ( mittllere Strecke) ca 1200 hm  oder kurze Strecke ca 700 hm je nach Wetterlage anschliessend Weihnachtsmarkt Wissembourg Hätte Platz für ingesamt 3 Leute incl,Bikes


----------



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Tour von Wissembourg ( mittllere Strecke) ca 1200 hm  oder kurze Strecke ca 700 hm je nach Wetterlage anschliessend Weihnachtsmarkt Wissembourg Hätte Platz für ingesamt 3 Leute incl,Bikes



hast du ne Streckenbeschreibung o.ä., vieleicht könnte man die Strecke schon mal testfahren & scouten.


----------



## eL (16. November 2004)

guten abend

kantenklatschen und droppsen mit besoffenen kopp???
oder gibt es den glühwein erst am ziel??

wie auch immer ...ick freu mir   ob false oder eL saß iss mir schnuppe.


Mit der bahn nach hause huschen klingt sehr verlockend und sollte für eine ausreichende ausnüchterung der piloten sorgen. Nur glaube ich erst dran wenn ich drin sitz(inne bahn). 

glühende grüße

eL


----------



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> oder gibt es den glühwein erst am ziel??



so ist es ...   

by the way, an die Elsaß Kenner, vielleicht finden wir was in der Mitte, Wissembourg ist ja schon FAST in der Pfalz, da können wir gleich zur Kalmit ... wär natürlich auch nicht schlecht so Leberknödel mit Gühwein ...


----------



## tom1ayb (16. November 2004)

Habe den Wissembourg MArathon als GPS  ( mittlere Strecke ) bzw auf der KArte TTQV , Weihnachtsmarkt in Wissembourg ist schön allerdings Leberknödel und Glühwein könnte man darüber reden


----------



## nils (16. November 2004)

Da muß ich mich von der Luigifraktion natürlich auch gleich melden.

Gengenbach fällt ja diesemal flach. Liegt zwar für beide Seiten recht günstig und der Glühweihnachtsmarkt ist auch schön kitschig, aber die Wege sind da ja nicht so der Hammer...

*Die Pfalz* wär ja schon mal nett. Es ist zwar schon ein Stück weg, aber sonst komm ich wohl nie dorthin (solang wie ich es schon vorhab)... Falls eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Karlsruhe für 2 Reiter und Rösser bestünde wäre das von meiner Seite her durchaus denkbar.

Im Elsass gibt es sicher auch was, bloß sollte man das vorher unbedingt schon mal gefahren sein bzw. eine vertrauenswürdige und ortskundige Person dabei haben, daß die Wege schön spaßig aber noch fahrbar sind. Wo man sich den Glühwein in die Birne haut ist ja ziemlich worscht 

Ansonsten würden sich ja natürlich auch noch die Hügel rund um Freiburg anbieten, aber das wär ja dann für die Nordlichter etwas weit...


----------



## Wooly (16. November 2004)

Biketransport ab KA wäre bestimmt kein Problem. Mann könnte ja DIESES Jahr in die Pfalz fahren, und NÄCHSTES Jahr vielleicht mal den Schauinsland erklimmen ... dann spart man sich diese "Zwischenlösungen" ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (17. November 2004)

wie oben beschrieben biketransport für zwei biker und bikes ab baden baden kein problem


----------



## fez (17. November 2004)

hiermit kund dass ich mich allen Beschlüssen widerstandsfrei anschliesse.

Evtl. werde ich aber ein Leihfahrrrrad eines Northernlights-Genossen benötigen.

Gruss Frank


----------



## eL (17. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. werde ich aber ein Leihfahrrrrad eines Northernlights-Genossen benötigen.
> 
> Gruss Frank



läuft dein leasing vertrach aus?

stefan übernehmen sie.

eL


----------



## lelebebbel (17. November 2004)

ich trinke zwar nur kinderglühwein, und der besuch von weihnachtsmärkten steht (deshalb?) bei mir auf der beliebtheitsskala irgendwo zwischen wundspülung und musikantenstadl - *ABER* in verbindung mit ein bisschen biken und ohne "achschaumaldaisdasnichtsüß" freundin dabei, klingt das trotzdem ganz nett.
also ich bin da und am stacht!

@fez: dein neues userbild wäre irgendwie überzeugender, wenn das wort "too" korrekt geschrieben wäre


----------



## fez (17. November 2004)

hab lange hin- und herüberlegt obs so oder so geschrieben wird....


----------



## Wooly (17. November 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> ich trinke zwar nur kinderglühwein, und der besuch von weihnachtsmärkten steht (deshalb?) bei mir auf der beliebtheitsskala irgendwo zwischen wundspülung und musikantenstadl - *ABER* in verbindung mit ein bisschen biken und ohne "achschaumaldaisdasnichtsüß" freundin dabei, klingt das trotzdem ganz nett.
> also ich bin da und am stacht!



also, du kannst dich ja als Aufmunterung an deinen Bikekollegen ergötzen, die sich in unpassenden Klamotten auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zum Deppen machen (Glühwein nach Radtour haut rein wie nochwas ... ) ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (17. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> also, du kannst dich ja als Aufmunterung an deinen Bikekollegen ergötzen, die sich in unpassenden Klamotten auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt zum Deppen machen (Glühwein nach Radtour haut rein wie nochwas ... ) ...



unpassende klamotten? habt ihr keine weihnachtsmann-mützen?


----------



## specialist (18. November 2004)

Hallo Männer! 

Mein Bike ist vom Service zurück, frisch bereift (Albert 2.25), Dämpfer wieder okay und Inspektion gemacht  . Von mir aus kann´s jetzt Winter werden.
Bei der Tour bin ich mal zu 90% dabei, kann´s halt noch nicht genau sagen, aber eins ist klar:
Wer mit ner Nikolausmütze kommt wird erschossen!
specialist


----------



## fez (18. November 2004)

den Blinden ist der Einäugige König!


----------



## knoflok (18. November 2004)

moin forum... 

da jetzt endlich mein radel in karlsruhe ist, schließ ich mich an der glühweintour an... 
Saison ist seit Montag eröffnet ... .

aber die strecke - über die sind wir uns noch immer nicht soo ganz einig, oder? 
Pfalz wars doch jetzt. Aber so ungefähr wo-?
knoflok


----------



## Froschel (18. November 2004)

also wenns in die Pfalz geht kann ich mich ja wieder als Tourguide anbiedern. Kalmit, Weinbiet oder Bad Dürkheim sind da eindeutig die Favoriten.
Wollte ja aber nochmal schauen was es so in den Vogesen gibt.



-_-


----------



## tom1ayb (18. November 2004)

Südvogesen wird wohl schon mit Schnee zu rechnen sein , falls Du Tourguide machst ist das schon ein gutes Argument für die Pfalz 

gibt es schon einen ungefähren Zeitplan  ? Ich denke wenn so viele dabei sind könnte man eventuell auch den Abschluss irgendwo in der Pfalz machen falls das Wetter für Weihnachtsmarkt nichts sein sollte


----------



## Triple F (18. November 2004)

Tendenziell wäre mir eine Tour etwas südlicher lieber. Ich werde Xmas heimfahren und wenn ich das WE davor schon 400km schrubben muss, kann ich meinen Lieben keine Geschenke mehr kaufen   

@ Fez: Ist das Stinky schon wech? Wer muss sich denn jetzt damit die Berge hochquälen???


----------



## Schwarzspecht (18. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hiermit kund dass ich mich allen Beschlüssen widerstandsfrei anschliesse.
> 
> Evtl. werde ich aber ein Leihfahrrrrad eines Northernlights-Genossen benötigen.
> 
> Gruss Frank



Besorg' dir doch das Magura-Testrad. Ist ein Drössiger-Rahmen! Nahzu baugleich mit Koooooo .... - oh gerade noch die Kurve gekriegt!!!

Bin auch dabei (also bei dem Glühwein-Dingens), biete MFG für zwei BikerInnen und zwei Bikes!
Zum Tourenvorschlag Elsaß fällt mir mal wieder der StéphaneW ein - bitte melden!!!

Grüßle
Wolfgang


----------



## Froschel (19. November 2004)

hab da was in den mittelvogesen rausgesucht, bei Saverne,ist allerdingens auch ein gutes Stück.
KA-Saverne ca.100km , von FR aus ist`s noch ein klein wenig weiter.
Man müßte allerdings ne vortour machen, kenn die Gegend nicht so gut. Ist auch ne Druidenstätte dabei, da können wir dann Hinkelsteindropen üben.
Wäre halt mal was neues, und auf der Fronkraischkarte sieht es auch einigermaßen Traillastig aus, was ja aber bei denen nix heißen soll.  
und dann.....






 nach Saverne

Also sacht ma, watt nu



-_-


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

war früher als zum Klettern in der "Grotte" in Saverne - schöne Gegend dort!
Zu den Trail kann ich nicht soviel sagen, dort um die grotte rum wars ganz nett glaube ich.
Selbst wenn die Trails nicht sooooo toll sein sollten wie evtl. in der Pfalz, ich finde für die Glühweintour und ein nettes Treffen wäre das eine interessante Alternative. 

 

Gruss Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Froschel (19. November 2004)

also dann schlag ich mal eine _Vorglühweintour_ am So. den 28.11. alternativ den So. 5.12 vor. Dann sieht man ja ob es sich lohnt dort eine Massenveranstaltung zu machen.
Das alles könnte man ja nächste Woche bei einem Bierchen im Critisize und mit Kartenmaterial ausdiskutieren.


gruß
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








-_-


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

bin von 26.11. bis 3.12. ausser Landes. Vorglühweintour also ohne mich.

Ich wäre euch eh nur ein Klotz am Bein, schnüff, geht lieber ohne mich


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> stefan übernehmen sie.


Sorry, derartige Räder befinden sich nicht im Leihpool. Zum Verleihen gibt nur Räder bis Körpergröße 120: 
Bobby-Car 
Dreirad 
Pucki-Roller 
Pucki-Rad (18")
Benjamin Blümchen Rad (20")
und dann wieder Räder ab Körpergröße 180
Für heranwachsende Jugendliche oder schrumpelige Senioren ist nix dabei 

Mal im Ernst, wenn die Vorglühweintour am 28.11. oder 5.12. sein soll, wann ist dann die eigentliche Tour? Da will ich natürlich dabei sein. Da im Dezember aber noch einige Verpflichtungen (Weihnachtsfeier des Turnvereins, Kindergartens ...) stattfinden, muss ich mit meiner Zeit etwas haushalten, werde also nur am Haupttermin teilnehmen können.

Viele Grüße
Stefan


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

hatte eigentlich mehr auf ein kleines Rädchen aus dem reichaltigen Fuhrpark des Herrn Wooly gehofft....


----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also dann schlag ich mal eine _Vorglühweintour_ am So. den 28.11. alternativ den So. 5.12 vor. Dann sieht man ja ob es sich lohnt dort eine Massenveranstaltung zu machen.
> Das alles könnte man ja nächste Woche bei einem Bierchen im Critisize und mit Kartenmaterial ausdiskutieren.



alles klar, ich kann allerdings nur am 5.12, würde diesen deswegen als Termin bevorzugen ... wg Bierchen könnte ich nur Dienstag-Abend, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?


----------



## Cook (19. November 2004)

Lieber Wooly, liebe Bike-Genossen!
Was mich an einer Teilnahme hindert ist die Tatsache, dass man sich nicht vollllaufenlassen kann. Die Teilnehmer müssen per Kfz wieder in die heimischen Stätten unfallfrei zurückfinden. Eine Alternative und gleichzeitige Weihnachtsfeierveranstaltung wäre das Anmieten einer Unterkunft mit einmaliger Übernachtung. Die Teilnehmer könnten ohne Reue legale Drogen einnehmen und trotzdem ihre Bettstätte unkompliziert erreichen. Denkt mal an die paradiesischen Zustände: Biketour ohne Zeitdruck - anschliessend in Bikeklamotten ungeduscht herumhängen - echte Männergesellschaft - Gesprächsstoff ohne Ende - Stoff ohne Ende - kein Anpassen an Etikette - Gleiche unter Gleichen undundund...
Leider sind solche Stätten des Glücks rar.
Liebe Grüße
Euer Cook


----------



## eL (19. November 2004)

Liebe Genossen
Da ich am 27.11. in unserer hauptstadt weilen werde um an DER Großveranstaltung Deutschlands schlechthin (ESK party) partizipieren werde kommt für mich nur der termin am 5.12. als erkundungstour in frage. Am 3.12. wird eine betriebliche weihnachtsfeier zelebriert welches meine definitive anwesenheit voraussetzt und eine vollständige nüchternheit am 5.12. ein wenig in frage stellt aber ein wenig schmerz muss sein   
@Fetzer
es wäre mir eine ehre ihnen mein Kleines schwarzes für diese tour zu überlassen   wärenddessen ich mich mit meiner CC liege die drobbs runterdrücke.

@Maitre
wahre worte sprecht ihr da.. doch liegt es an uns dies zu ändern. ein wenig mehr einsatz wäre da hilfreich und das nicht nur von einigen wenigen sondern von allen. 
wenn ihnen wirklich nach solch einer umgebung sehnt dann hätte ich da etwas in petto   
jedes jahr zu himmelfahrt gibt es eine veranstaltung die ihres gleichen sucht mit leuten die so cool sind das jedesmal die sahara zufriert   
es wäre mir eine ehre euch an meiner seite zu wissen... so wie jedes andere nordlicht natürlich auch.


eL


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ... wg Bierchen könnte ich nur Dienstag-Abend, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?


Ich könnte auch nur Dienstag Abend ! Sieht also zumindest meinerseit gut aus....

Bzgl. fahrbaren Untersatz am entscheidenden Tag X: Danke für eure Angebote
- ist ja noch ein bissi Zeit bis dahin.

Gruss Frank


----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> hatte eigentlich mehr auf ein kleines Rädchen aus dem reichaltigen Fuhrpark des Herrn Wooly gehofft....



aber kein Problem ... mein Fahrrad ist auch dein Fahrrad ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> in Bikeklamotten ungeduscht herumhängen - echte Männergesellschaft - Gesprächsstoff ohne Ende - Stoff ohne Ende - kein Anpassen an Etikette - Gleiche unter Gleichen undundund...



also Cook, du hast das nicht ganz verstanden ... der Spaß ist ja gerade, sich ungeduscht in Männergesellschaft  ohne Anpassen an Etikette unter Gleichen AUF dem Weihnachtsmarkt vollaufen zu lassen ... die Herren Fahrer dürfen natürlich nicht so reinlangen, aber das war bis jetzt nie ein Problem.

Das mit dem Übernachten machen wir auf dem nächsten Sommercamp, mal sehen wo es diesmal stattfindet, die Soca in Slovenien ist ein heißer Favorit !!! Ansonsten wollten wir ja auch schon lange mal ein Wochenende die Teufelsmühle besetzen.


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

merci Wooly

... nix gegen Deine schwarze Kanone El  Thanks auch dir !


----------



## Don Stefano (19. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> wg Bierchen könnte ich nur Dienstag-Abend, wie sieht es da bei euch aus ?


Ich kann immer ...














außer Dienstag. Weil ich am Mittwoch morgends 7 Leute nach München gondeln muss (nebenjob Busfahrer).  
Wenn's aber hart auf hart kommt und so sieht's wohl aus, werde ich das trotzdem durchziehen - will heißen: Ich bin dabei!

Stefan


----------



## fez (19. November 2004)

knallhart - nebenbei bei den Karlsruher Verkehrsbetrieben jobben um sich dieses teure Hobby leisten zu können


----------



## Wooly (19. November 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> knallhart - nebenbei bei den Karlsruher Verkehrsbetrieben jobben um sich dieses teure Hobby leisten zu können



jaja die Foxgabeln wollen bezahlt sein ...


----------



## eL (20. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> aber kein Problem ... mein Fahrrad ist auch dein Fahrrad ...



willkommen im sozialismus   

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. November 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann immer ...
> Stefan


Auch nach einer Gallone Glühwein?









...oder meinst Du "brechen"?


----------



## Froschel (22. November 2004)

also der Termin für die Vorglühweintour steht für den 5.12. fest. Sollte recht zeitig losgehen ,da ja einige KM im Vierrädrer zurückzulegen sind ,d.h Frühstart   also so um 9.00 Treffpunkt MannMob. Weiteres am Di im Criti.



-_-


----------



## thefreeskier (22. November 2004)

tja also mal schauen, eigentlich wollte ich an dem Tag skien gehen, aber wenn das nicht hinhaut wär ich gern mit am Start...
Und haut mich auch einfach an wenn Ihr in Freiburg riden geht. Freu mich drauf!


----------



## Schwarzspecht (22. November 2004)

Fahre auch nach München, allerdings schon Dienstag. Dann plant mal schön!!


----------



## nils (22. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also der Termin für die Vorglühweintour steht für den 5.12. fest.



Ich melde mal deutliches Interesse an! Schließlich sollte auch ein Luigi-Vertreter dabei sein, damit die Tour offiziell bewertet werden kann 
Ich weiß allerdings leider noch nicht, ob ich kann, da am Samstag abend noch ein kleines Familienfescht isch... wobei das vielleicht nicht schelcht ist dann den Kopf etwas zu lüften


----------



## el Zimbo (24. November 2004)

Na Hallöche!

Zuerst muss ich euch drauf aufmerksam machen, dass ihr echt was verpasst habt am letzten Sonntag:
Eine feine Tour mit etwa 30 (!!!) Leuten, eine davon weiblich; außerdem gab's auch Glühwein als Überraschung...

Wenn ihr am 5.12. in der Pfalz seid, bin ich sehr wahrscheinlich dabei. Weinbiet wäre nicht schlecht, da kenn ich mich
noch nicht so gut aus, Grundkenntnisse sind allerdings vorhanden. Für die Vogesen bin ich eher im Frühling/Sommer zu begeistern...

Gruß - de Zimbo.


----------



## grobis (24. November 2004)

ich wünsche viel spass...
...ich werde bei hoffentlich super sonnenschein in hintertux das skifahren nicht sein lassen können...

gruss grobis


----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2004)

Wo wollen werte Genossen vorglühen gehen?
Falz oder Fogesen oder habisch wat überlesen?


----------



## Wooly (24. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Wo wollen werte Genossen vorglühen gehen?
> Falz oder Fogesen oder habisch wat überlesen?



Fogesen aba du darfsch drodzdem mid bub, wennze wills. Müssn nä nätte Schdregge russuhchn ...


----------



## Flugrost (25. November 2004)

Fällt für mich ziemlich flach, weil zu weit. Schade. Seid ihr sicher, ob die Flicks überhaupt wissen, was Glühwein ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldgeist (25. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Fogesen aba du darfsch drodzdem mid bub, wennze wills. Müssn nä nätte Schdregge russuhchn ...



Uups, ein PISA-Geschädigter

Waldgeist


----------



## Wooly (25. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Fällt für mich ziemlich flach, weil zu weit. Schade. Seid ihr sicher, ob die Flicks überhaupt wissen, was Glühwein ist?



ach Bub komm schon mit. Ich könnte hinterher auch noch ein paar Flaschen Reben bzw Hopfensaft in Ebersteinburg anbieten, ebenso ein Bett für müde Mannheimer Fahrradfahrer ...


----------



## Flugrost (25. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ach Bub komm schon mit. Ich könnte hinterher auch noch ein paar Flaschen Reben bzw Hopfensaft in Ebersteinburg anbieten, ebenso ein Bett für müde Mannheimer Fahrradfahrer ...


Na, ich werds mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen - aber zuerst das da:


----------



## Froschel (26. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Na, ich werds mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen - aber zuerst das da:




........den besorg ich dann


----------



## Flugrost (26. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> ........den besorg ich dann


...Ihr schafft ja mit allen Tricks...


----------



## Don Stefano (26. November 2004)

Laut bisher unbestätigten Gerüchten werde ich ebenfalls bei der Erkundungstour dabei sein.   
Ich werde aber das leichte Bike nehmen, weil es sich besser trägt. 

Zur Zeit wird noch darüber diskutiert, wie die Heimfahrt gestaltet werden soll.


----------



## eL (27. November 2004)

Also der temin passt mir sehr gut   
wo soll det nu hingehen?? wogessen oder palz????

aber egal hauptsache kanten 

fliegeisen du kommscht mit 

heimfahrt wird allerdings ein problem...... !!!!!


Hauptstädtische grüße

eL


----------



## Froschel (27. November 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Zur Zeit wird noch darüber diskutiert, wie die Heimfahrt gestaltet werden soll.



also ich hab ja meinen Teil der Arbeit schon geleistet als Tourguide  , der Rest liegt in anderen Händen.........


----------



## Wooly (27. November 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab ja meinen Teil der Arbeit schon geleistet als Tourguide  , der Rest liegt in anderen Händen.........


hey hey das ist die TESTTOUR, da gibt es höchstens einen Glühwein für jeden !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. November 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Ich werde aber das leichte Bike nehmen, weil es sich besser trägt.


Na, das willich aber überhört ham, mein Bester. Vom Kantendirektkontaktvereinsvorstand ging doch vor nicht allzu langer Zeit die Meldung raus, daß Ihr "Mürbchenkonto" fett überzogen ist.


			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> heimfahrt wird allerdings ein problem...... !!!!!


Die grauen Haare hamwa nich umsonst bekommen. Probleme werden gelöst!


			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> hey hey das ist die TESTTOUR, da gibt es höchstens einen Glühwein für jeden !!!


Warz ma ab! Das gesamte Erlebnisspektrum muß getestet sein - sonst lassen sich doch keine verläßlichen Aussagen treffen. Schließlich muß man sowas wissenschaftlich angehen! Was sollen die anderen sonst denken...


----------



## Wooly (28. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Warz ma ab! Das gesamte Erlebnisspektrum muß getestet sein - sonst lassen sich doch keine verläßlichen Aussagen treffen. Schließlich muß man sowas wissenschaftlich angehen! Was sollen die anderen sonst denken...


ok ... ich leg dann schon mal den Sharan mit Plastikfolie aus ...


----------



## Waldgeist (28. November 2004)

oder jedem sein mamaladeamala


----------



## Wooly (28. November 2004)

Waldgeist schrieb:
			
		

> oder jedem sein mamaladeamala



alles frisch .. ???


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ok ... ich leg dann schon mal den Sharan mit Plastikfolie aus ...


Warmduscher, Rennradfahrer, Turnboitelfergesser, OK!!! Ich werde mich bemühen und versuchen die Kollegen zu animieren nicht inne Karre zu brechen. Muß man immer mit dem WCScenario kokettieren?


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2004)

Fährst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (28. November 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Fährst Du?



jou dat is man sou


----------



## Flugrost (28. November 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> jou dat is man sou


Nicht schlescht, die Kernfrage allerdings scheinste aber überlesen zu ham


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Dezember 2004)

So, nachdem das WE mit großen Schritten naht, würde ich gerne den allgemeinen Drang zur Feinplanung ein wenig erhöhen.

Wenn ich richtig gezählt habe, werden folgende IBC-Forumsmitglieder an der Glühwein-Vorkostrunde teilnehmen (in unsortierter Reihenfolge):
- Froschel (Guido)
- Flugrösti
- eL
- Wooly
- Ich ichich!
- nils?
- thefreeskier?

Ich schlage folgende Vorgehensweise vor: Armin reist bereits Sa abends nach Ka an, bekommt aber striktes Allohohlverbot verordnet. Getränke gibts erst nach dem Biken, zur Not übernachten wir halt alle beim Wooly. eL trifft sich mit mir um 9:00 am Mannmob, mit dem Rest der Nordfraktion um 9:20 an der Autobahnkirche zum 2. Advents-Frühgebet. Treffpunkt mit der Südfraktion direkt in Saverne.

Ok?


----------



## Wooly (1. Dezember 2004)

ich unterstütze den Plan !!! Vielleicht können wir Bernhard und Flugrost in Baden Baden zu mir in den Sharan laden, dann brauchen wir nicht mit so vielen Autos fahren.


----------



## tom1ayb (1. Dezember 2004)

Wann ist Treffpunkt an der Autobahnkirche BAden BAden 

Bei mir könnten  auch zwei Leute +Bikes mitfahren


----------



## Tohamas (1. Dezember 2004)

Tja, es ist wohl an der Zeit, dass ein Normaleigentlichnorditalieneraberimmoentgradeinechter sich mal zu Wort meldet:
Die Fraktion Markgräflerland bekundet hiermit aufgrund angenehmer letztjähriger Erfahrungen Interesse an der hier umworbenen Tour. 
Hab zwar sicher noch Pudding in den Beinen von meinem eher ruhigen dreimonatigen Venedigaufenthalt, aber ich bin wildentschlossen, wenigstens beim Trinken mitzuhalten!
Damit gibts dann auch ein Auto für noch zwei Mitfahrer nebst Bike von Freiburg aus.
@Nils: gehört?

Euer Tohamas, der sich nach seinem Fahrradl sehnt!


----------



## nils (1. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> - nils?



Das Fragezeichen wird grad größer... Ich kanns noch nicht genau einschätzen, aber tendenziell gesehen eher weniger  


@tohamas:
Hallo Fremder  Dein edles Angebot wurde mit großer Freude erhört. Nur geht es jetzt um die Testtour am 05.12. oder das Finale am 19.12.?
Jetzt am Sonntag siehts bei mir schlecht aus, am 19. bin ich dabei!

Gruß, Nils.


----------



## Froschel (2. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ich unterstütze den Plan !!! Vielleicht können wir Bernhard und Flugrost in Baden Baden zu mir in den Sharan laden, dann brauchen wir nicht mit so vielen Autos fahren.



1. Eine sehr gute Idee   

2. Außerdem sollte man wissen ob nu jemand von FR dazusößt zwecks Treffpunkt in Saverne.

3. Sollten wir evtl. doch noch einen verschärften Frühstart hinlegen , also 8.30 bei ManMob und 8.50 zum Frühgebet in der Kirche.

Ja, und genau wie Skueuehnen schon gesagt hat, nüchtern, mit poliertem Rad, aufgepumpten Reifen und geputzten Fingernägeln erscheinen.

Wetter wird bombig.


-_-


----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 3. Sollten wir evtl. doch noch einen verschärften Frühstart hinlegen , also 8.30 bei ManMob und 8.50 zum Frühgebet in der Kirche.



Hätte ich prinzipiell auch nichts dagegen, aber was ist los, hat dich Erika nicht mehr lieb und macht dir kein Frühstück mehr oder was ??


----------



## Froschel (2. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Hätte ich prinzipiell auch nichts dagegen, aber was ist los, hat dich Erika nicht mehr lieb und macht dir kein Frühstück mehr oder was ??




nein, nein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ist schon prima, aber je früher wir losfahren desto schneller sind wir beim Glühweintrinken  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







-_-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (2. Dezember 2004)

wo um Gottes Willen findet man den solche Smilies ...


----------



## nils (2. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> 2. Außerdem sollte man wissen ob nu jemand von FR dazusößt zwecks Treffpunkt in Saverne.



Kann ich für meinen Teil erst am Samstag Nachmittag sagen. Aber plant ihr einfach mal ohne mich, und falls es bei mir doch klappt, sagt ihr mir einfach wann ich wo sein soll und ich werde da sein.
Und der Smilie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ist Weltklasse

Gruß


----------



## eL (3. Dezember 2004)

Also ich erlas aus den vergangenen 4 seiten folgende für mich relevanten  parameter.

treffen am 5.12. um 8hundert30 am MannMobilia mit stefan. Danach verlegen an eine autobahnkirche zum stoßgebet. treffen mit dem rest der northfraktion und verteilen der bikes und dessen führer auf die transportmittel. Durchstarten in die vogesen!

passt das so???
brauch ich nen visa?? lassen die preußen dort überhaupt rein??

bis dann

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Dezember 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Wann ist Treffpunkt an der Autobahnkirche BAden BAden


Hat sich grad geändert. Kannst du so früh schon losfahren? - ich kann immer.


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> brauch ich nen visa?? lassen die preußen dort überhaupt rein??



wir üben das ponschur dann noch mal, kannst im Auto ja schon mal anfangen, der Stefan spricht ganz passabel Französisch .... ich hätte noch 2 Fragen.

1. fährt der Herr Flugrost jetzt mit und
2. Tom, bist du noch dabei ?

denn wenn der Herr Flugrost nicht kann und der Tom fährt, dann können bernhard und ich ja beide zu ihm in den Bulli steigen.


----------



## Flugrost (4. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> denn wenn der Herr Flugrost nicht kann und der Tom fährt, dann können bernhard und ich ja beide zu ihm in den Bulli steigen.



Ihr werdet wohl am Sonntachmoin Bulli fahren. `wünsche viel Spaß und nen detaillierten Bericht.

Auf Wiederhören


----------



## nils (4. Dezember 2004)

Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei. Wünsche ebenfalls viel Spaß und ein erfolgreiches Testrinken auf das die diesjährige Glühweinachtsmarkttour auch gebührend beendet werden kann 

Gruß


----------



## tom1ayb (4. Dezember 2004)

War heute am Merkur unterwegs und mich hats ordentlich gebeutelt (sch.nasse Wurzel) , im Moment tut zwar noch alles weh aber ich hoffe esist besser morgen .
Nicht warten !!  Entweder ich bin 8 Uhr 45 da oder es geht doch net


----------



## Wooly (4. Dezember 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> War heute am Merkur unterwegs und mich hats ordentlich gebeutelt (sch.nasse Wurzel) , im Moment tut zwar noch alles weh aber ich hoffe esist besser morgen .
> Nicht warten !!  Entweder ich bin 8 Uhr 45 da oder es geht doch net



alles klar, wir treffen uns also alle um 8.50 an der Autobahnkirche Baden Baden. direkt auf dem Parkplatz der Kirche, fahren pünktlich um 9.00 ab, wer mit will sei da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Dezember 2004)

ok dann bin ich 8.30 am mannmobilia um mich mit stefan zu treffen.
freu miar schon

eL


----------



## Don Stefano (4. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> ok dann bin ich 8.30 am mannmobilia um mich mit stefan zu treffen.


Ok, Rad ist frisch gewartet.

Die Votec hat glaubich ihren letzten Winter vor sich. Das tut ihr garnicht gut. Aus dem unteren Steuerlager läuft so komische braune Soße raus. Ich habs mal trockengelegt aber es wackelt halt schon ein bisschen. Eigentlcih wäre ich heute noch gerne zum Velodrom gefahren um zu fragen, ob die solche Dinger noch da haben, war aber zeitlich nicht drin.

Die hintere Bremse hab' ich noch mal durchgeblubbert, ich glaube aber, dass der Spezi-Adapter ziemlich kagge ist, der Sattel steht immer schief um die Längsachse. Naja, dann schleifts halt, ihr seid die Geräusche ja schon gewöhnt.

Bis morgen
Stefan


----------



## Wooly (5. Dezember 2004)

alter Lattich ....


... also das war eine sehr nette Tour heute, wenn auch anstrengend, und da wir aus scoutinggründen natürlich in die falsche Richtung fahren mußten, auch mit vielen netten Schiebepassagen ...   

Bernard wird noch eine etwas entschärfte Version entwerfen, mit mehr Forstweg hoch und mit den vielen vielen netten Trails runter die wir gefunden haben, ist wirklich ein interessantes Gebiet. Das Wetter war sehr neblig, deswegen wir nicht sagen könne, wir pittoresk die Landschaft außen herum ist, aber das können wir ja dann am 19. nachholen.

hier ein paar Impressionen, komplette Bilder morgen Abend in meinem Photoalbum, näheres zur Strecke von Bernhard und Glühweinphotos von Stefan ...








Stefan beim überprüfen seiner Gabelstandrohre ...







der einzige Mann mit dem richtigen Schuhwerk ...   







el mit selfmade kantenklatscher







Stefan in "der Hund von Baskerville"







die northern lights Betriebssportgruppe beim Besteigen einer typischen Elsäßischen Fertigstein-Ritterburg ...


----------



## knoflok (6. Dezember 2004)

Goil... 

Freue mich schon richtig auf den 19. 
Muss allerdings noch schwer was an meiner Kondition arbeiten - sonst trage ich diesmal die rote Laterne... 

aber ob da die 2 Wochen reichen... es bleibt abzuwarten   

bis die tage

knoflok


----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2004)

knoflok schrieb:
			
		

> Muss allerdings noch schwer was an meiner Kondition arbeiten - sonst trage ich diesmal die rote Laterne...
> aber ob da die 2 Wochen reichen... es bleibt abzuwarten



ruhig knoflok ... zu wüst wird es nicht, und bei der Glühweintour geht es traditionsgemäß etwas ruhiger hinauf, da alle ihren Atem zum Labern brauchen ...


----------



## Tohamas (6. Dezember 2004)

Ha! Freu mich schon auf den Ladder- Bite- Drop!

@Nils: ööhm... glaube, dass am 5.12. wird nix mehr.... nehmen wir halt den 19., oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (6. Dezember 2004)

sooooo nun mal alle Photos:

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5620


----------



## nils (6. Dezember 2004)

Tohamas schrieb:
			
		

> @Nils: ööhm... glaube, dass am 5.12. wird nix mehr.... nehmen wir halt den 19., oder?



Das klingt nach einem vernünftigen Vorschlag 
Bis dahin sind auch noch ein paar Teile am Rad schwärzer


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Jungs,

hier sind die Fotos, die ich geschossen habe.
http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php/cat/5626 

Sorry, mehr Zeit ist nicht...


----------



## Wooly (7. Dezember 2004)

nicht schlecht für drei Glühwein mit viel O-Saft & Nelken, dieses bezaubernde Lächeln, oder ...


----------



## nils (7. Dezember 2004)

Hübsche Bilder!

Sieht ja ganz danach aus, als ob für die diesjährige Glühweinachtsmarktrunde ein würdiger Austragungsort gefunden ist. Bei den Felsen und Fertigstein-Ritterburgen kann ja nichts schiefgehen.


----------



## Froschel (8. Dezember 2004)

so , hab jetzt auch die Route etwas umgearbeitet, nu führt sie direkt über den Weihnachtsmarkt. Sind nochmal ein paar Höhepunkte eingebaut. Die hin und wieder aufgetretenen Schiebepassagen konnten leider nicht ganz ausgemerzt werden   

*Es soll hier nochmals ausdrücklich darauf hingewiesen werden das es sich bei besagter Tour um ein Pflichtprogramm handelt. 
Ein nichterscheinen wird mit sofortigem Weihnachtsgeschenkentzug direkt an Hl. Abend geahndet*.

gruß 

    der Froschel



-_-


----------



## fez (8. Dezember 2004)

freue mich schon sehr.


----------



## eL (8. Dezember 2004)

Meine Herren Northlichter
Es war mir wiedereinmal ein vergnügen mit euch die gerade 2 zoll schmalen weglein der Vogesen unsicher gemacht zu haben. Leider war an diesen Sonntag der "Volkswaschtag" der franzosen und somit die aussicht von den klippen eher Milchig trüb. Dieser sachverhalt erklärt auch das geradezu spärliche auftreten von motzenden fußvolk welches ich eh nicht verstanden hätte . 
Glühwein war sehr lecker und dreht ordentlich in der omme nur die verpflegungssituation muss noch besser werden auf dem pseudoweihnachtsmärktle.


bis dann

eL


----------



## Wooly (9. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Dieser sachverhalt erklärt auch das geradezu spärliche auftreten von motzenden fußvolk welches ich eh nicht verstanden hätte .



neulich auf einem Elsässer Trail

Franzose (schreit): Allez  ... allez  ... incroyable ... tres bon tres bon ....

el: Fresse Froschfresser wenns dir nicht passt lauf doch woanders lang ...  


.... nee el, die Franzosen sind da ganz anders, die schwenken Fähnchen wenn wir vorbeikommen !!!!





			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Glühwein war sehr lecker und dreht ordentlich in der omme nur die verpflegungssituation muss noch besser werden auf dem pseudoweihnachtsmärktle.



Wir müssen halt etwas später kommen, dann ist auch der Wurstmann schon da den wir knapp verpasst haben ....


apropos Froschfresser, was macht eigentlich unser französischer northern lights Verbindungsmann, schon lange nichts mehr von ihm gehört. Hat jemand die Mail, dann könnte man ihn ja noch einladen !!


----------



## fez (9. Dezember 2004)

nicht auf den Mund gefallen der Mann...

Letztens in der Pfalz am Vinebeat als dieser eine Trottel sich aufgeregt hat und zu uns gemeint hat wir sollten "laufen":

El: "Klar lassen wirs laufen - wir geben unser bestes..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (10. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> nicht auf den Mund gefallen der Mann...
> 
> Letztens in der Pfalz am Vinebeat als dieser eine Trottel sich aufgeregt hat und zu uns gemeint hat wir sollten "laufen":
> 
> El: "Klar lassen wirs laufen - wir geben unser bestes..."



neenee fetzer das ging sooo

dummerverspannterpfälzer: bla bla bla und deshalb müssen fahräder hier laufen!!(er meinte wohl wir sollen schieben)
el: na dann geh endlich beiseite damit wir mal richtig laufen lassen können   

frech kommt weiter 

eL


----------



## Route66 (10. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> neenee fetzer das ging sooo
> 
> dummerverspannterpfälzer: bla bla bla und deshalb müssen fahräder hier laufen!!(er meinte wohl wir sollen schieben)
> el: na dann geh endlich beiseite damit wir mal richtig laufen lassen können
> ...


ja ja, Berliner Schnauze halt    


eL, hab Dich vermisst gestern Abend   


Gruzz


----------



## nobs (13. Dezember 2004)

Hi, 
irgendwann war hier mal als Starttermin der 19.12. ausgeschrieben, bleibt´s  denn da dabei    blick hier irgendwie nich ganz lang, ist so verdächtig ruhig hier


----------



## nils (13. Dezember 2004)

Hui, immerhin geht das Forum jetzt wieder...

Ja so langsam könnte man mal die Zielkoordinaten bekanntgeben, bzw. Treffpunkte diskutieren, damit nicht jeder einzeln mit dem Auto anfahren muß.

Tohamas, wie schauts aus? Bist du noch dabei und steht das Platzangebot noch?

Gruß


----------



## nobs (13. Dezember 2004)

nils schrieb:
			
		

> Hui, immerhin geht das Forum jetzt wieder...
> 
> Ja so langsam könnte man mal die Zielkoordinaten bekanntgeben, bzw. Treffpunkte diskutieren, damit nicht jeder einzeln mit dem Auto anfahren muß.
> 
> ...



Hi ich denke das auch bei mir, es sei denn ich komme irgendwo mit meinem Bike unter, noch ein Platz vorhanden ist.


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2004)

*also der 19. steht* 

Zielkoordinaten und Treffpunkt wird Bernhard bekanntgeben.

hoffe mein Rücken ist bis Sonntag wieder ok...:-(


----------



## Froschel (14. Dezember 2004)

ja also *SO der 19.*  ist klar. Abfahrt hier in K`he wie bei der Vorglühweintour 8.30 Parkplatz MannMob  und 8.50 zum Adventssingen in der Autobahnkirche  BadBad. Dann sind wir etwa um 10.15 oder so an Ort und Stelle. 
Am Ortsausgang von Saverne (Richtung Lutzelbourg am Canal de la Marne au Rhin (D132)) kann man sich dann treffen. 

und durchzählen müssen wir dann auch noch............


oins.............



-_-


----------



## fez (14. Dezember 2004)

due

(Der eingegebene Text ist zu kurz, du solltest den Text auf mindestens 5 Zeichen erweitern)


----------



## Don Stefano (14. Dezember 2004)

trois


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Triple F (14. Dezember 2004)

Quattre!

Mais moi, j´ai aussi une problème de space. J´ai une voiture et c´est possible ...lassen wir das...

Ich habe ein Auto und hätte noch einen Platz frei (nils,nobs,´78er...???). Hoffe, dass ich bis zum WE meine Buchsen bekomme, sonst..das Übliche eben...

Triple F


----------



## Froschel (14. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Quattre!
> 
> Hoffe, dass ich bis zum WE meine Buchsen bekomme, sonst..das Übliche eben...
> 
> Triple F



im prinzip ist es ja egal ob du gleich mit nem kaputten Rad losfährst, denn kurz nach Tourbeginn geht sowieso gleich wieder was futsch. Lass die Buchsen also ruhig draußen.  



-_-


----------



## Triple F (14. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe mir auch überlegt, das Rad nach Tour gleich in Frankreich zu lassen   

GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ Wichtig von wegen meiner persönlichen Pannen-Statistik:

Geht der Armin mit    ???


----------



## lelebebbel (14. Dezember 2004)

fuenf


----------



## Froschel (14. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir auch überlegt, das Rad nach Tour gleich in Frankreich zu lassen
> 
> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ Wichtig von wegen meiner persönlichen Pannen-Statistik:
> 
> Geht der Armin mit    ???



glaab scho, aber warum Pannen-Statistik und persönlichen und Wichtig  


-_-


----------



## eL (14. Dezember 2004)

schesz

8.30 mannmob   

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom1ayb (14. Dezember 2004)

Für diejenigen die beim letzten Mal nicht dabei sein konnten , was ist geplant wie lange geht die Tour ( km ,hm )


----------



## nils (14. Dezember 2004)

sept...



10.15 oder so direkt in Saverne. Wie ich unterwegs bin, ob Fahrgemeinschaft oder doch selbst fahren weiß ich noch nicht so genau... Ich bin auf jeden Fall irgendwie da


----------



## Wooly (15. Dezember 2004)

huit, ce moi !!!


----------



## Froschel (15. Dezember 2004)

tom1ayb schrieb:
			
		

> Für diejenigen die beim letzten Mal nicht dabei sein konnten , was ist geplant wie lange geht die Tour ( km ,hm )



das Ganze wir so um die 35Km lang werden mit etwa 900Hm wenn ich mich nicht irre, hihi. Danach zwanghaftes lustgsein an einer Glühweinabfüllstation und sich Sprüche von den Froschfressern anhören die man sowieso nicht versteht. 



-_-


----------



## Triple F (15. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> glaab scho, aber warum Pannen-Statistik und persönlichen und Wichtig
> 
> 
> -_-


Naja, wenn der Armin dabei ist, _lasse ich es so richtig krachen_ 
Bin zwar erst zweimal mit ihm gefahren, aber das waren auch immer meine teuersten Touren


----------



## nobs (15. Dezember 2004)

so also gut, die Erkältung ist so gut wie ausgestanden, bis Sonntag sollte es gehen.
119 Km bis Saverne ab Freiburg Treffpunkt 10:15 Uhr also Start um 8:30-8:45Uhr bei mir ist noch Platz für 1 Bike und 2Personen wenn also jemand die Tour Joggen will Finger hoch


----------



## Froschel (17. Dezember 2004)

wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich mit wem (aus K`he)???
Ich werd wahrscheinlich den Armin einpacken und direkt zur Kirche donnern.


-_-


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2004)

ich bin auf jeden Fall 8.50 beim Mannmob und harre der Dinge bzw. Biker die da kommen. Wooly kommst Du auch hin ?


----------



## Froschel (17. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin auf jeden Fall 8.50 beim Mannmob und harre der Dinge bzw. Biker die da kommen. Wooly kommst Du auch hin ?



8.50 sind wahrscheinlich alle schon weg, komm doch auch um 8.30  



-_-


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2004)

achso ja, da ist ja das Adventssingen. Und dort kommt auch der Wühler hin... Immer erstmal nochmal nachlesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Dezember 2004)

He Fetzer
komm ma schon um 8.30 sonst schaffen wir das nie bis um 8.50 an der autobahnkirche baden baden zu sein   

haste schon nen fahrad??? oder läufst du mit Luka und anuck ??

eL


----------



## nobs (17. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> He Fetzer
> 
> 
> haste schon nen fahrad??? oder läufst du mit Luka und anuck ??
> ...


----------



## lelebebbel (17. Dezember 2004)

wenn ich mich um 8:30 an den mannmob stelle, kann ich dann irgendwo mitfahren?


----------



## fez (17. Dezember 2004)

ein Bike habe ich (bis jetzt...) , Giant AC - nur die Gabel knackst so seltsam (????), muss morgen nochmal beim Händler vorbei...


----------



## nobs (18. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

leider leider werde ich mich nicht am vereinbarten Treffpunkt einfinden, da aber keine Besserung meiner Erkältung festzustellen ist    trotz größter Bemühungen und 2 Flaschen Echinacea.

und hab mich doch so drauf gefreut    wünsch euch dann viel Spaß und schönes Wetter.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAANZ Wichtig von wegen meiner persönlichen Pannen-Statistik:
> Geht der Armin mit    ???



Was soll ich einpacken an Ersatzteilen? Sach Bescheid   .


----------



## Don Stefano (18. Dezember 2004)

Froschel schrieb:
			
		

> wer fährt denn jetzt eigentlich mit wem (aus K`he)???
> Ich werd wahrscheinlich den Armin einpacken und direkt zur Kirche donnern.


Ich werde nicht aus KA anreisen, weil ich schon bei meinen Eltern in Bühl bin.

Ich komme dann um 8:45 zur Kirche zum Frühgebet.   Dort können wir die Autos auf die Leute verteilen.


----------



## nils (18. Dezember 2004)

So wie es aussieht werde ich mal wieder der einzige Vertreter aus Freiburg sein. Die Gründe Reichen von Krankheit (ok, da kann man leider nichts machen) über keine Zeit (da schon eher) und keine Puste (da auch) bishin zu technischem Defekt (da wieder nicht).
Da bei mir keine dieser Fälle besteht, werden ich und mein Stahlteil morgen früh (mitten in der Nacht) mit dem Auto direkt nach Saverne fahren.

Bis denn


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Was soll ich einpacken an Ersatzteilen? Sach Bescheid   .


Denke, ne Kutterschaufel soll reichen!
Aber - wie nils schon gesagt hat - wird es nüschts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (18. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Denke ne Kutterschaufel soll reichen?
> Aber - wie nils schon gesagt hat - wird es nüschts...



Tripple, du hast doch jetzt wirklich mehr Bikes als ich ... da wird doch eins laufen ???


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Tripple, du hast doch jetzt wirklich mehr Bikes als ich ... da wird doch eins laufen ???


Das kann schon sein. Pech nur, dass die meisten in Schwann stehen und ich mit dem Singlespeed-Kona nicht _die_ Figur machen werde.

Ich muss nochmal wegen den Buchsen schauen. Evtl. kann ich aus meinen anderen Dämpfern was "basteln" . Falls es klappt, gebe ich dem nils Bescheid. Zu erwähnen ist, dass ich seit 1.11. nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß...


----------



## nils (18. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Evtl. kann ich aus meinen anderen Dämpfern was "basteln" . Falls es klappt, gebe ich dem nils Bescheid.




Er hat gebastelt - und Bescheid gegeben.

Fraktion Freiburg rückt morgen mit 2 Mann an.


----------



## eL (18. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> dass ich seit 1.11. nicht mehr auf dem Bike saß...




waaas???? du fährst seit november nurnoch im stehen???

respekt alder das iss gaanz schön anstrengend. Mir iss mal die sattelklemmung desintegriert   und ich musste 10km nach hause im stehen fahren..... war nich wirklich lustig   

also denn bis nacher

eL


----------



## Wooly (18. Dezember 2004)

Dreck und Schwefel ...

also so langsam wird das nervig .. laboriere jetzt seit einer Woche mit ner kleinen Grippe rum, und heute wird sie dann größer, ich hoffe ich bekomme das morgen früh hin .. im Augenblick fiebert es ziemlich ...   ... das Leben kann echt schlecht sein !!! Wenn ich nicht um 8.50 in BB stehe dann wartet nicht, dann hat mich Frau Nufer ans Bett gekettet .. (mußte versprechen nochmal Fieber zu messen, im Augenblick 38,7 ..)

bis morgen früh hoffentlich !!!


----------



## Triple F (18. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> waaas???? du fährst seit november nurnoch im stehen???



 
Werde wohl auch für Wühly ein 1A Aufbaugegner sein. 
C U @ ... who cares... nils hat den Plan!

EDIT:
Ups - habe gelesen, dass der Herr Thiel schwächelt. Dann mache ich da mal keine Witze drüber.
Mein Tipp:

Reibe ein Stück frischen Ingwer in heißes Wasser, kurz ziehen lassen, absieben und trinken. Das hilft Wunder. Hat mein Fieber auch ruckzuck vertrieben. Das wird schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (19. Dezember 2004)

ich schwächel auch. ich hab meinen ersten grippalen effekt seit 1990, und die teilnahme am midnight alleycat vorhin, in jeans ohne schutzbleche im regen, hat meine gesundheitliche situation wider erwarten nicht oder nur kaum verbessert. die uhrzeit dieses postings ist auch auf den soeben für gescheitert erklärten versuch, einzuschlafen zurückzuführen, ebenso mein abstruser satzbau und die mangelhafte kommasetzung. 

fahrt ohne mich weiter! die mission ist wichtiger als ich!!

p.s. trotz meiner asiatischen gene habe ich keinerlei ingwer oder ingwerähnliche substanzen in reichweite, und der aldi hat glaub ich auch schon zu.


----------



## Triple F (19. Dezember 2004)

Hmmm, mal sehen, was der Tag so bringt. Ich bin seit Stunden schon wach, da der verdamte Regen auf mein Dachfenster prasselt. Dank "Dagmar" wird es etwas weiter westlich auch nicht besser aussehen.


----------



## nils (19. Dezember 2004)

Mmmh, auch die Wettervorhersage ist mal ziemlich bescheiden. Mal sehen ich glaub ich fahr einfach mal zum Treffpunkt, wach bin ich jetzt sowieso schon und Beschäftigungstherapie brauch ich grad auch...

@TripleF:
Mach mal dein Handy an, oder ruf mich nochmal kurz an (hab mein Handy jetzt auch an). Deine Festnetznummer hat sich wohl geändert. Derjenige der dran war klang zwar recht ähnlich, meinte aber er sein nicht TripleF


----------



## Triple F (19. Dezember 2004)

lelebebbel schrieb:
			
		

> p.s. trotz meiner asiatischen gene habe ich keinerlei ingwer oder ingwerähnliche substanzen in reichweite, und der aldi hat glaub ich auch schon zu.



Dann mach Dir halt ne Flasche Ginger Ale von der Tanke warm 

@nils:
Meine Handgurke hat momentan kein Netz. Ich bin jetzt offiziell draußen....Shice!


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2004)

bin gerde aus meinen Fieberträumen erwacht ... mein Weib lies mich heute morgen nicht raus ... wir sind komplett eingeschneit.Schade schade bestimmt nett für die Tour, ich will Bilder sehen heute abend !!!


----------



## knoflok (19. Dezember 2004)

servus vorglüher;

wer war dann heute letztendlich dabei? ich habe heute morgen beschlossen doch nicht zu kommen - das doch etwas miserable wetter hat mich dann doch abgeschreckt (obwohl ich normalerweise kein schlechtes wetter kenne...) aber für im schlechten wetter biken erst 110km fahren - das war mir dann doch zu arg... 
war aber klar das gerade am w-ende scheiss wetter wird.

wooly - was macht das fieber? ham se dir nen ingwer-tee gekocht ? (oder doch nur gingerale warmgemacht ?) 

an die andren: wie wars? Bilder? 

Gruß und schönen 4.Advent noch... 
knoflok


----------



## nils (19. Dezember 2004)

So dann werd ich mal den Anfang machen:

Kurz:
*Es war sehr geil!*


Etwas länger:
Heute morgen dachte ich ja auch noch, daß man schon sehr bescheuert sein muß, Sonntags um 7 Uhr aufzustehen während es draußen noch dunkel ist und in strömen schifft, um sich dann kurz drauf ins Auto zu setzen und 2 Stunden Anfahrt hinter sich bringen um dann zu biken. Einsauen könnte man sich ja auch direkt vor der Tür.
Aber nein, solchen Gedanken wurde kein Gehör geschenkt, schließlich war es bei der ersten Glühweihnachtsmarktrunde ja auch nicht anders. Und geschwächelt wird nicht. Und es sollte reichlich belohnt werden 
Ich hab zwar was von Schneefall in nicht unbeträchtlichen Ausmaßen im Radio gehört, mir aber dann beim Blick aus dem Fenster (Schiff und 4,7°C [Temperaturblick]) meinen Teil dazu gedacht. Doch tatsächlich, vor Strasbourg ging der Schiff dann langsam in Schnee über und bald drauf lag dann auch auf der Straße Schnee. Sehr geil. Das Anfahrtstempo drosselte sich dann aber etwas, klar bei Schneeglätte sollte man schon den Fuß vom Gas nehmen, 45 km/h bei recht freier Sicht und gerader (Route National) Straße sind dann aber doch des guten deutlich zuviel, sodaß ich munter am überholen war 
Irgendwann rief ich dann mal Froschel auf dem Mobilen an, um zu fragen wo sie sind (oder überhaupt unterwegs sind). Sie waren auch unterwegs, klasse ich war zwar der einzige aus Freiburg, aber nicht der einzige Verrükte. Mit etwas Verspätung trafen wir uns dann und hatten auch nach kurzen Orientierungs- und Koordinationsschwierigkeiten alle den Parkplatz angesteuert, Hallo gesagt, die Bikes rausgeholt, umgezogen, geschwätzt, und losgefahren. Doch halt - einen Teil der Gruppe mussten wir aber erst wieder einfangen, da sie vor lauter Übereifer schon mal losgefahren waren. Nur nicht den richtigen Weg...
So ging es dann vereint etwas an einem Kanal entlang und recht bald auf einen Singletrailanstieg, der dann Aufgrund des Schnees doch nicht ganz fahrbar war. Der Teil der am Anfang schon losgestürmt war, seilte sich dann dabei ab, da sie das Schieben abschreckte. Der harte, traditionelle Glühweihnachtsmarktreiterkern (fez, Froschel, Flugrost, eL, skuehnen und nils) lies sich aber davon nicht verunsichern. Ein bischen Kämpfergeist gehört schon dazu, wir fahren ja MTB und nicht RR - und das auch noch zum Spaß  Der Schiebeanteil war dann doch beachtlich, die Teile, die dann bei ca. 15-20cm tiefen, teilweise etwas pappigem Schnee aber fahrbar waren, umso geiler. Frisch verschneiter Wald ist einfach schön. Unser Durchschnittstempo geht aber sicher nicht in die Analen der Bikegeschichte ein (oder vielleicht doch - langsamste Tour aller Zeiten  ).
Irgendwann gings dann wieder runter. Erst auf einem Singletrail, dann etwas breiter. Und immer mit dem Gefühl, das es manchmal auch ganz gut ist, wenn man nicht so genau sieht, wo man gerade drüberspengelt. Draufhalten und das wird schon, im Schnee fällt man ja bekanntlich weich 
Zurück gings dann noch eine Weile am Kanal entlang und zielgerichtet zum eigentlichen Kernprogramm und Grund dieser Tour - *der Glühweihnachtsmarkt*. Dort angelangt stellten wir (oder besser: Froschel und eL) fest, daß ein Großteil der Buden nicht da war... Egal, an einem Stand gabs dann doch sehr leckeren Glühweihn (Danke eL und skuehnen!) und leckere Berliner (bzw. Pfannkuchen für die Berlinerfraktion) in Brezelform (Danke fez!).
Dann gings noch kurz zu denn Autos zurück, schnell eingapackt, umgezogen, wieder geschwätzt und verabschiedet. Im Auto wurden dann auch die Füße wieder warm. Naja, wie ich schon oben kurz zusammengefasst hab: es war seh geil! Danke für die schöne Tour!

Nils, platt und entspannt mit einem Bierchen vorm PC sitzend.


----------



## Wooly (19. Dezember 2004)

neid neid neid ... hust .... ein Gruß den Helden !!!


----------



## Flugrost (20. Dezember 2004)

Doof waren wir ja schon! Im Zeichen von Kurbel und Kette unterwegs - harte Beiker halt - schoben und trugen wir im Schweiße unserer Visagen fuffzehnkilofahrrad plus dreieinhalb Kilo festgepappten Schnee mit debilem Grinsen 300 Höhenmeter bergauf. Für das runter hätt ichn Snowboard geiler gefunden aber für das Erlebniss mit all den Durchgeknallten, die dabei waren, hätte man nebenher Eintritt verlangen können. (zb Treppe hochhupsen - gell nils...)
Wer waren die 4, die da waren und doch nicht?
Alles in Allem typisch NL - die nettesten Locations beim beschissensten Wetter. 
Marschbefehl: Im Frühjahr nochmal!   ... und dann länger.
Hiermit lobe ich Fröschlein fürs Karte- und Wegeschubsen, unsere Fotomänner für die Doku und eL und sKühnen! danke für die Einladung.
Sehen wir uns mal wieder inner Pfalz? Mit den momentanen Krankheimern vielleicht? Wenn Schnee liegt, vielleicht? ...


----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2004)

JAAAAAA - genau sowas stelle ich mir unter einer athmosphärischen Glühweintour vor !

Schnee wie in Kanada (naja, vielleicht nicht ganz...), Weihnachtsmänner die auf Rentierschlitten über die Wipfel der Bäume saussen, fernes Glöckchengeklingel, Rehe und Rehbock traulich vereint unterm Kerzengeschmückten Tannenbäumchen korpulierend, Neoprensocken welche auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt dann endgültig die Nässe direkt zur Haut transportieren und für nicht unbeträchtlich kalte Füsse sorgen, Testbikes mit nicht versenkbaren Sattelstützen, Nilse die in Trialmanier die Brücke über den Kanal bei Saverne hochhoppen und dabei extremst geile selbstgefertigte Hartteile fahren, rutschige Strassen und französische Autos welche es schaffen auf gerader Strasse voll Karacho in den Graben zu rutschen und deren Fahrer dann gemütlich eine Gauloises oder wie man das schreibt am Strassenrand rauchen, Weihnachtsmänner aus Hefeteig welche den badischen Dambedeis entsprechen aber nochmal feiner sind und deren Bäckersfrau sich über das Wort "Dambedei" sehr freut und charmant "Dombendein" ausspricht, auf der Heimfahrt pötzlich auftauchende seltsame Geräusche meines Sprinters die dann immer stärker und immer seltsamer werden und sich dann bei näherer Prüfung als extrem lockere Radmuttern vorne links und rechts erweisen, teilweise von Hand zu bewegen!!!! (Da hat mir wohl ein Weihnachtsengelchen beigestanden und uns bzw. meine Kutsche vor schlimmerem bewahrt), Bilder die mit kalten fingern gemacht wurden werden heute Abend veröffentlicht wenn ich das Käbeleinchen habe.

Viele Grüsse an alle die dabei waren, gute Besserung an jene die das Bett hüten mussten und nicht mit konnten - und mein herzliches Beileid für entgangene Erlebnisse an alle welche gekniffen haben.


Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (20. Dezember 2004)

Flugrost schrieb:
			
		

> Alles in Allem typisch NL - die nettesten Locations beim beschissensten Wetter.


*Ich muss mich wiederholen: dieses war das einzig standesgemässe Wetter *
*für eine weihnachliche Glühweintour. *
*Voll lamettaic !!!!*


----------



## Don Stefano (20. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Bilder die mit kalten fingern gemacht wurden werden heute Abend veröffentlicht wenn ich das Käbeleinchen habe.


Ääätsch, meine sind schon aufm PC.

Mit Rücksicht auf die ISDN und Modem-Besitzer habe ich nur die Daumennägel hierher gestellt. Beim Draufklicken gibt's mittlere Bilder, die Großen nur in der Galerie.

Hier ist der weisse Wal, mit dem uns fez sicher zum Glühweinmarkt hin und zurückgebracht hat.  Danke lieber fez!




Das ist mein *wirklich* geiles Bike mit so'n paar Leuten im Hintergrund.




Onkel Tom mit seinen Freunden, deren Namen ich mir leider nicht alle merken konnte. Sieht man sich mal in der Pfalz? Da ist die Anfahrt aus MA auch nicht so weit.




eL testet die Traktion seiner abgefahrenen Semi-Slicks im etwa 15cm hohen Schnee.




Hier war es schon gegen Ende der Abfahrt, als der Schnee nicht mehr so hoch lag, da konnten die Reifen auf dem Vogesenwaldboden gut greifen. Armin mit seiner Sicherheitsjacke konnte nicht vom Förster für ein verendendes Reh gehalten werden. Vorsicht! Bitte nicht draufklicken, ohne vorher die SoFi-Brille aufzusetzen.




Da kommt froscherl zwischen den Bäumen hervorgeschossen.




fez mutet dem Leihrad nur das Notwendigste zu (falls hier einer von Cyclesport mitliest).




Da sind wir schon übern Kanal auf die 'falsche' Seite gewechselt. fez ist dann später aber noch schnell rübergeschwommen um die Leine für Anouk zu holen.




NLs im Endspurt auf den Glühweinmarkt.




eL kann den Glühwein schon riechen.




Bei der Vorglüh-Tour hatten sind wir zwar mehr gefahren und genausoviel geschoben aber spaßig war's gestern trotzdem. Gute Besserung an alle 'Erkrankten' und Weicheier  

Das Terrain wird nach 10 oder 20 weiteren Erkundungstouren wohl noch die eine oder andere 'hübsche' Stelle und den einen oder anderen Ausblick (evtl. im Sommer) offenbaren. Vor allem sollte aber versucht werden, eine Strecke zu finden, bei der nicht so viel geschoben werden muss.  


In diesem Zusammenhang sollte ich meinen Dank an froschel adressieren, der 1. diese wunderbare Gegend dem NL-Grundbesitz einverleibt hat und 2. trotz widriger Umstände eine passende Tour zusammengebastelt hat und 3. auch durch murrende Äußerungen über die Streckenwahl sich nicht hat irritieren lassen. Demnächst werden wir auf Erkundungstouren hübsche Fähnchen mitnehmen, die wir mit den Worten 'I claim this trail for the NLs' in den Boden rammen und das Land in Besitz nehmen.


----------



## nobs (20. Dezember 2004)

Hi ,
schön das ihr Spass hattet, Wetter sah ja gelungen aus.
Für mich denke ich war aber die Entscheidung nicht zu Biken die bessere Entscheidung, denn jetzt fängt es an besser zu werden, so das ich dann an den nächsten Touren wieder teilnehmen kann. Freu mich schon drauf.


----------



## eL (21. Dezember 2004)

Meine Herren
Es hat mir wiedereinmal riesig spass gemacht mit euch durch den verschneiten tann zu stapfen und die ein oder andere verschneite kante geklatscht zu haben. Ich schließe mich allen danksagern an und freue mich schon auf die nächsten ausgedehnten laktatfreitouren mit euch. Vieleicht im Januar wieder in die pfalz??? oder etwa besame mucho?? wer weis.

Fetzer wo haste eigentlich deine Bilder gelassen??? 
Stefan ja dein Bike iss schon ganz geil   
Achim ich hab jetz noch augenaua ob des zarten gelbes deines leibchens
Achja nochwas
Angesichts der großwetterlage sollten sich doch vieleicht mal die winterspochtler (natürlich nur alpin) zusammenraufen um den noch fallenden schnee zu huldigen und Board/ski mal richtig laufen lassen. wo ich nu schon inne berge wohn wollt ich die gelegenheit mal ausgiebig nutzen

bis dann

eL


----------



## Wooly (21. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Angesichts der großwetterlage sollten sich doch vieleicht mal die winterspochtler (natürlich nur alpin) zusammenraufen um den noch fallenden schnee zu huldigen und Board/ski mal richtig laufen lassen. wo ich nu schon inne berge wohn wollt ich die gelegenheit mal ausgiebig nutzen



Wir könnten ja z.B. mal einen kleine NL-Alpin Abend auf dem Mehliskopf mit anschließendem Jägerteekonsum veranstalten, Lifte laufen, Flutlicht bis 22 Uhr. Da könnte sich ja auch der Cook dann mal wieder hintrauen ...


----------



## Don Stefano (21. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja z.B. mal einen kleine NL-Alpin Abend auf dem Mehliskopf mit anschließendem Jägerteekonsum veranstalten, Lifte laufen, Flutlicht bis 22 Uhr.


Da wäre ich auch für zu haben. Leider sind die Pisten im NordSchwaWa sehr kurz - aber das gemeinsame Erlebnis zählt. Am Mehliskopf machen Sie ja auch Kunstschnee, der ist aber meist etwas härter als der echte(TM). Lieber wär's mir, wir fliegen mal in die Rockies zum Powdern - aber gut, fangen wir erstmal klein an.



			
				Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Da könnte sich ja auch der Cook dann mal wieder hintrauen.


Der fährt doch nur mit so hautengen Hosen und schmalen Ski! Nie würde der weite Hosen anziehen oder breite Reifen/Ski benutzen und sich den Hang runterstürzen - oder doch?


----------



## eL (22. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja z.B. mal einen kleine NL-Alpin Abend auf dem Mehliskopf mit anschließendem Jägerteekonsum veranstalten, Lifte laufen, Flutlicht bis 22 Uhr. Da könnte sich ja auch der Cook dann mal wieder hintrauen ...




Ja wie GEIL ist DAS denn!!!!
da fällt mir nur eins zu ein..... let it snow let it snow let it snow... kanns kaum abwarten   

den smutje stelln wa gleich uff ne Badtüre, binden den da fest und schubsen den berg runner...... sonst kommt der ja nie aus seiner metrosexualität heraus   

bis denn

eL


----------



## fez (22. Dezember 2004)

wenn mir jemand Skischuhe Grösse 42 und ein Paar dazu passende Skier leihen kann bin ich dabei. Oder ich "fahre" gleich mit meinem Snowboard mit einem fehlenden Insert... sollte eigentlich schon gehen. Ich bin allerdings erst einmal und das auch noch vor 3 Jahren gesnowboardet - soll heissen skifahren kann ich schon bedeutend besser...

Fezini


----------



## Froschel (22. Dezember 2004)

kann man den Mehliskopf auch mit dem Bike runter, dann noch ne schöne Schanze gebaut.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cook (22. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Der fährt doch nur mit so hautengen Hosen und schmalen Ski! Nie würde der weite Hosen anziehen oder breite Reifen/Ski benutzen und sich den Hang runterstürzen - oder doch?



Vorsicht: Cook liest heimlich mit!
Schmale Ski stimmt, hautenge Hosen stimmt nicht! Es gibt auch im LL "Casual Wear" vom Meister Dählie himself.
Seit ich mit meinen 190er Blizzard Firebird auf der Piste von kecken, carvenden Skisportlern zur nächsten Sprungschanze geschickt wurde, habe ich mich aus dem Alpinskispocht zurückgezogen.
Hinzu kommt, dass der Cook lange Anfahrten nicht besonders liebt. Zum nächsten Skihang kann ich laufen. 
Aber, skuehnen, eL, wooly unddieanderen: gebt mich nicht auf...


----------



## Wooly (22. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> Seit ich mit meinen 190er Blizzard Firebird auf der Piste von kecken, carvenden Skisportlern zur nächsten Sprungschanze geschickt wurde, habe ich mich aus dem Alpinskispocht zurückgezogen



ein klassischer Fall für Telemark-SKI und Wollhosen ...


----------



## lelebebbel (22. Dezember 2004)

ich hab ja 198cm lange atomic racecarver zu hause stehen. meine ersten ski, vor 2 jahren mal günstig erworben 

lange race-ski sind die macht. perfekt auch für anfänger wie mich.
oben wirst du noch belächelt, aber das hört auf wenn du mit knapper unterschallgeschwindigkeit davonsemmelst.
hat den weiteren vorteil, dass dich die vormals lächelnden dann nicht mehr sehen, wenn du versuchst zu bremsen oder zu lenken.

ich bezweifle aber, ob ich diesen winter irgendwie zum skifahren komme - mal sehen...


----------



## Triple F (22. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> Wir könnten ja z.B. mal einen kleine NL-Alpin Abend auf dem Mehliskopf mit anschließendem Jägerteekonsum veranstalten, Lifte laufen, Flutlicht bis 22 Uhr. Da könnte sich ja auch der Cook dann mal wieder hintrauen ...



Deal!
Dann komm ich auch mit, wenn´s schneit    !!


----------



## Don Stefano (22. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> ich "fahre" gleich mit meinem Snowboard mit einem fehlenden Insert... sollte eigentlich schon gehen.


Wenn dur bereits Softboots besitzt, kann ich dir ein Santa Cruz XXX in 146 ausleihen, das ist mir etwas zu kurz, dürfte für dich aber ganz gut passen.

Wann soll der Spaß jetz eigentlich steigen? Heute ists schon etwas spät, also ginge noch morgen, Freitag hab' ich schon verplant und WE ebenfalls. Also frei sind noch Mo 27.12. - Fr 31.12. in diesem Jahr und dann halt nägschtes Jahr wieder.


----------



## eL (22. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Wann soll der Spaß jetz eigentlich steigen? Heute ists schon etwas spät, also ginge noch morgen, Freitag hab' ich schon verplant und WE ebenfalls. Also frei sind noch Mo 27.12. - Fr 31.12. in diesem Jahr und dann halt nägschtes Jahr wieder.


Na du hast es aber gaaaaanz schön eilig   

entweder ihr wartet bis zum neuen jahr damit ich auch am Stacht sein kann..... oder ihr testet das ganze schonmal vor.Ohgottogott das geht mir aber zu fix.... muss ja erstmal alle sieben snowboardsachen zusammenfinden.

also bis näxtes jahr

eL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2004)

so 28 -29 hätte ich durchaus auch Interesse, allerdings ist die Frage ob die Schneelage mitspielt. Es ist draußen trotz Wind und Eis schon verdächtig warm und die Straßen sind bei uns schon fast Schneefrei, das heißt nichts Gutes ... egal, der Mehliskopf hat ja Schneekanonen, und der feldberg ist auch nicht so weit, ansonsten machen wir einen NL Winterausflug nach Engelberg, das sind knapp 3 Stunden und wäre doch auch mal ganz lustig !!!

Stay tuned !!!!


----------



## fez (23. Dezember 2004)

Stefan - das wäre natürlich super mit dem Santa Cruz-Brett.

28. oder 29. könnte evtl. auch bei mir passen.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten machen wir einen NL Winterausflug nach Engelberg, das sind knapp 3 Stunden und wäre doch auch mal ganz lustig !!!
> 
> Stay tuned !!!!



Sag mal Wühler wo liegt den das??? und wie sind dort die pisten sowie schneeverhältnisse?? muss ich dort geld tauschen??? fahren wir über FDS und kidnappen den Cook vorher noch??? fragen über fragen.

eL


----------



## Cook (23. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Sag mal Wühler wo liegt den das??? und wie sind dort die pisten sowie schneeverhältnisse?? muss ich dort geld tauschen??? fahren wir über FDS und kidnappen den Cook vorher noch??? fragen über fragen.
> 
> eL



pfffff Engelberg... das ist für einen Schmalskifanatiker nicht erste Wahl. Unsereins bevorzugt wohlklingendere Ziele wie Lenzerheide, Davos oder in erster Linie St.Moritz/Pontresina. Ich spar jetzt schon seit 7,5 Jahren auf ein Wochende in der Juhe in St.Moritz. Irgendwann wird der Traum wahr   

Fussnote an eL: es sind allesamt Orte bei unserem Nachbarn Schweiz, der auch gerne Euros nimmt, Hauptsache man ist bereit doppelt soviel als in D für alles zu bezahlen.


----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2004)

http://www.engelberg.ch/Winter/index.php

Von Karlsruhe aus in knapp 3 Studen zu erreichen. Ich finde St Moritz auch geil (Pontresina vor allem), meine Favorites sind Gstaad, Zermat und die Franzosen, aber für ein Wochenende sind Engelberg und Grindelwald nicht zu schlagen wg. Anfahrt !!!

P.S. Cook, wenn du mal nach St.Moritz willst, nicht direkt im Ort wohnen mußt, hätte ich einen preiswerten Tip.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> es sind allesamt Orte bei unserem Nachbarn Schweiz, der auch gerne Euros nimmt, Hauptsache man ist bereit doppelt soviel als in D für alles zu bezahlen.



watt??.... nochmal doppelt so viel wie jetzt schon??? Ick dacht ick zahl hier schon doppelt    jetz lasst euch mal nich verarschen.... vorallem nich beim preis

hab mal eben geschaut was da nur der skipass kostet. 39usen oder 58 fränkli für 1 tag sind definitiv ne frechheit. Ok 25 transportanlagen und 82km pisten sind ne menge holz.... aber wer braucht die schon   

eL


----------



## Cook (23. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> P.S. Cook, wenn du mal nach St.Moritz willst, nicht direkt im Ort wohnen mußt, hätte ich einen preiswerten Tip.



Da wär ich dir natürlich seeehr dankbar, Wooly! Bis jetzt ist die Juhe mit 52,-Euro Halbpension (ein Muss) das absolut Preiswerteste. Juhe ist aber nicht sooo mein Ding.

@eL: für die Rote mit Weckle zahlst du locker 8 Fränkli, für ne Tass Kaff (normalerweise sehr gut!) >5 Fränkli. Dafür ist Switzerländ very eksglusiff.


----------



## eL (23. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @eL: für die Rote mit Weckle....


ohgott... noch so ein verbrechen.Wer bockwurst brät und sie als geklonte currywürste vertickt der klaut auch kleinen russenkindern den lutscher aussen mund. Neenee ... ick gloob ick muss euch alle ma bei Konoppke uff ne richtije currywurscht einladen.

Ganz nebenbei ist diese exklusivität der zipfelklatscher nicht mein fall.Dann lieber wieder zu Pavel Pipowitsch und Bronko Kulitscha ins Riesengebirge oder Niedere Tatra.

eL


----------



## Wooly (23. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> Ok 25 transportanlagen und 82km pisten sind ne menge holz.... aber wer braucht die schon



wir fahren mal hin, dann weißt du es ..   

und gegen die Preise nimmt man Futter & Jetränke selber mit, gegessen wird im Lift, damit der Pass auch ausgenützt wird ... dann ist das unterm Strich billiger als ein Tag im Schwarzwald ...


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Dezember 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> Stefan - das wäre natürlich super mit dem Santa Cruz-Brett.


Ich hab' grad nochmal nachgemessen, es hat doch 156, ist aber sehr weich. Ich hatte es mir mal zm Tricksen gekauft, so ein kurzes Ding rotiert doch wesentlich besser als ein längeres Brett. In tieferem Schnee konnt ich damit aber nicht mehr fahren, weil ich ständig abgesoffen bin.



			
				fez schrieb:
			
		

> 28. oder 29. könnte evtl. auch bei mir passen.


Ich hab' grad erfahren, dass am 28. abends eine Freundin von Angela zum Essen kommt, die ihren Freund mitbringt. 29ter wär mir zum Flutlicht also lieber. Tagsüber ginge 28ter auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (24. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> gegen die Preise nimmt man Futter & Jetränke selber mit, gegessen wird im Lift, damit der Pass auch ausgenützt wird ... dann ist das unterm Strich billiger als ein Tag im Schwarzwald ...


Genau, wir packen uns alle in den Sharan und nehmen noch zwei Studentinnen von der Mitfahrzentrale mit. Dann kostet uns noch nicht einmal die Anfahrt was - und Gemütlich ists auch noch.


----------



## Triple F (24. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @eL: für die Rote mit Weckle zahlst du locker 8 Fränkli, für ne Tass Kaff (normalerweise sehr gut!) >5 Fränkli. Dafür ist Switzerländ very eksglusiff.


Aber die Schweiz ist eben nur dann exklusiv, wenn es "Normalos" wie wir (ich!) sich nicht leisten können, dorthin zu fahren...   BTW: Fleisch/Wurst kann nicht teuer genug sein....



			
				skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> Genau, wir packen uns alle in den Sharan und nehmen noch zwei Studentinnen von der Mitfahrzentrale mit. Dann kostet uns noch nicht einmal die Anfahrt was - und Gemütlich ists auch noch.



Also einen Platz hätte ich auch gerne davon! Aber gegen zwei blonde Studentinnen hätte ich auch nichts - und zwar neuerdings aus gegebenen Anlass     .

EDIT:
Hey! Ein Blick auf die Uhr zeigt mir, dass Jesus schon Geburtstag hat. Hau ´rein, Alter!


----------



## eL (24. Dezember 2004)

skuehnen schrieb:
			
		

> und nehmen noch zwei Studentinnen von der Mitfahrzentrale mit.



zwei sind mir aber eine zu wenig   Ihr wisst doch... 3 dinge braucht der Mann    ne Schwarze ne Blone und ne Rote   

Aber zurück zum thema. Wo kann ich den hier im umkreis mein geliebtes Burton schleifen und wachsen lassen??? Es hat den service dringend nötig.


eL


----------



## Yvoxl (24. Dezember 2004)

Meine Güte, wie lange bleibt ihr allen denn auf ??? Unser eins macht da schon lange heia und muß Kräfte tanken bevor der Besucherstress los geht...
Egal, wünsche euch auf jeden Fall viel Spaß beim Skiausflug, wo immer der auch statt findet.

Liebe Grüße

Yvoxl


----------



## Don Stefano (24. Dezember 2004)

Yvoxl schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Güte, wie lange bleibt ihr allen denn auf ??? Unser eins macht da schon lange heia und muß Kräfte tanken bevor der Besucherstress los geht.


Die schlafen sich jetzt halt noch aus! Ich hatte gestern abend noch viel Spaß damit, das Playmo-Haus für meine Tochter aufzubauen. Bis alle Blümchen an ihrem Platz waren, ist es halt so spät geworden.



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Wo kann ich den hier im umkreis mein geliebtes Burton schleifen und wachsen lassen??? Es hat den service dringend nötig.


Läßt du deine Kette auch beim Händler ölen? Also wachsen mach' ich selber und Kanten schleifen macht mein Kumpel Andreas.

In Karlsruhe kenn' ich drei Läden. 1. Extasy in der Durlacher Allee (hier hab' ich mein Zeug gekauft), 2. Classic Wave am Entenfang (oder ist der jetz endgültig Pleite?), 3. Crazy Wave in der Kaiseralle (da kauft mein Kumpel Andreas). Die machen (oder machten) auch alle Boardservice.


----------



## Wooly (24. Dezember 2004)

Man muß sich ja auch mental auf das Fest vorbereiten ... hicks ... außerdem hatte mein Kurzer gestern Einschlafprobleme, und da der "Heimrechener" im Kinderzimmer steht schlägt man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe ...     

... außerdem darf man als Toningenieur nicht vor 2 Uhr Morgens ins Bett, das ist so in den Statuten festgeschrieben, damit man nicht aus der Übung kommt ...


----------



## Triple F (24. Dezember 2004)

Wooly schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem hatte mein Kurzer gestern Einschlafprobleme...



Dein "kurzer", ah ja...


----------



## Cook (24. Dezember 2004)

Triple F schrieb:
			
		

> Dein "kurzer", ah ja...


      

Volle Punktzahl von mir, FFF  

@wooly: hast du deine Dauererektion noch in den Griff bekommen? Aber lieber so als anderschtrum.
eL hatte um 5.26 anscheinend mit seiner Morgenla..e zu kämpfen und musste kurz ma ins Internet...Mann seid ihr drauf am 24.


----------



## fez (24. Dezember 2004)

zurück zum Thema: El und alle anderen: du/ihr finde(s)t die Bildchen in meiner Fotogalerie (leider ein bisschen verstreut)

Ich komme einfach nicht dazu singletrailz zu aktualisieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (24. Dezember 2004)

So aber jetzt!

> singletrailz


----------



## Wooly (25. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> @wooly: hast du deine Dauererektion noch in den Griff bekommen? Aber lieber so als anderschtrum.



Frohe Weihnachten allerseits ... neee sie ging einfach nicht weg, deswegen mußte ich sie gestern Abend mit einer sehr ausgedehnten Testrunde durch die Schnapsbestände meines Schwiegervaters in Spe bekämpfen ... alter Lattich brummt mir der Schädel, aber lustig wars ...


----------



## eL (26. Dezember 2004)

Cook schrieb:
			
		

> .
> eL hatte um 5.26 anscheinend mit


 seinem morgenkaffee zu tun da er pünktlich um 0600 in die heimat gestartet ist. 

@Stefanius
so exorbitant wichtige sachen wie wachs und schliff des boardes überlass ich lieber leute die sich damit wirklich auskennen.

bis denn 
eL


----------



## Cook (29. Dezember 2004)

eL schrieb:
			
		

> so exorbitant wichtige sachen wie wachs und schliff des boardes überlass ich lieber leute die sich damit wirklich auskennen.
> 
> bis denn
> eL



...wird beim Freizeitsportlern völlig überbewertet!


----------

